# When should i expect the babies to be born? **Day 33 still no kits**



## woodleighcreek (Feb 20, 2011)

My doe is due tomorrow. When should I expect the babies to be born? Like could they be born tonight? Im just asking because I just had chickens hatch 2 days before their due date.


*update* My doe has still  not kindled, and only pulled a small bit of fur.  I moved her to see if any babies were under her (there wernt), and she just growled and bit me.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 20, 2011)

usually anywhere from 28 to 32 days. mine usually have them 30-32 days. usually really late at night or in wee hours of the am but some of my newer mini rex moms this last round had them in the afternoon /evening time. i'd say a guess night of the 31st but each doe is different w each litter and depends on breed also. some of the larger does take 34 days. they pretty much have them when they want and they feel they r ready.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 20, 2011)

From 28 to 31 days is the average but I had American Blues who would wait until the 11th hour of Day 33. It used to drive me nuts.

That is why marking the breed date on the calendar is so important.

If no kits by 35 days, then rebreed the doe.

Have a good day!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> From 28 to 31 days is the average but I had American Blues who would wait until the 11th hour of Day 33. It used to drive me nuts.
> 
> That is why marking the breed date on the calendar is so important.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said. If she doesn't kindle though after 35 days and you DEFINATELY feel babies in there, you might want to call the vet. It'd be pretty obvious though if there are or aren't any babies in there by then.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

She is just sitting in her nest box. She hasn't pulled any fur yet, but she lined the nest with strips of the towel I put in there and isnt eating the timothy hay I put in the nestbox like she usually does. Today is her due date. Do you think they will come soon?


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

She might be thinking about it lol. How many days has it been till breeding?

Throw a small handful of straw in her cage. If she carries it around in her mouth, I'd say she's going to pop within the next day to day and a half.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

It has been 31 days since breeding. When I put straw in her nestbox, she pushes it to the desired place with her nose.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

She might be nesting but she might just be rearranging too. Give her a few more days, till at least day 35. Put some on the wire in the cage, not in the box, to see if she picks it up and puts it in the box.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

I did that and she dosnt move from the nest. She already has a lot of straw in it. Since today is her due date, do you think she will have them tonight? How will i know when she is about to have her babies? I heard somedont pull fur until the last moment.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

Some don't. My Harlequins would always pull theirs about 3 or 4 hours ahead of kindling, like clockwork, but they were all cousins or closer and that may have just been a trait of my bloodline. They'd all also kindle mid-afternoon...I knew when they started pulling hair to chase the siblings out of the barn and barricade the door until the next day to ensure peace and quiet! My other rabbits were similar in habit.

This is always my general rule, and it may not apply to everyone's rabbits but it sure did to mine - when they start nesting, it's within a day. When she's pulling hair, it'll be within a few hours. 

She may *may* have them tonight. It doesn't sound like it, but she might. Hopefully she proves me wrong!

Have you palpated her to ensure that she's pregnant?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes. I have and I also had a professional do it. We think there are 3 or 4 in there. She has been doing some serious nesting since yesterday night. She also keeps licking her stomach and her dewlap.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 21, 2011)

Then, yea, she'll probably kindle tonight.

Remember - if you keep stalking her she'll never do it lol!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 21, 2011)

She does give me the evil eye when ever I go in there.  But she seemed very thankful for the hay.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 22, 2011)

It is day 32 and she still has not kindled.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 23, 2011)

It is now day 33. When will she have her babies?


----------



## DianeS (Feb 23, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> It is now day 33. When will she have her babies?


There is no way to know. Sorry, I know it's frustrating. Now is a good time to go back to your calendar and find the day she mated. It's easy to miscount, so re-count and be sure of your dates. The day AFTER she mated is "day 1". Count from there and see what today is for certain.

Other than that, always keep in mind that not all litters make it. Some die in utero. When that happens, that can mean she keeps them inside an extra few days and delivers the dead babies sometimes on day 35.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 23, 2011)

I felt them kicking in side her, and I spied on her all last night through a video cam and she kept licking her underside. Could it have anything to do with the amount of times I go in the barn to check on her? I went in alot yesterday. I have only gone in twice today.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 23, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> It is now day 33. When will she have her babies?


Step away from the nest box!  Some does will WAIT for some privacy.  I check a doe once a day in summer (when feeding/watering) and twice a day in winter (when feeding/watering). 

If I don't see wiggling, I slide my hand into the nest box.  Then I walk away and forget about it.

You're only going to drive yourself - and her - crazy!


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 23, 2011)

Give her a few more days, if today is day 33 than you should be expecting them in the moring. If not give her until day 35 if no babies than she didn't take or they died in her...


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 23, 2011)

tortoise said:
			
		

> chichi56788 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that's what mine is doing. Yesterday I sat in the garage and nothing happened. Finally i bugged her cage and went into my house to watch her on the webcam. She started pulling fur and licking her belly. I went out twice this morning (I forgot the water jug the first time) then locked the door. I plan on going back in tonight to turn the camera back on.


----------

